# Slight pre labor prolapse questions



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Merry Christmas!

Looking for some advice on deliveries with a vaginal prolapse.

Jewels due date is today(150 days today but in my experience they always wait until 152- she usually waits to really bag up until hours before and is not there yet) she does have a bulge out of her vagina (about the size of a baseball) when she lays down for a long time of stand with her feet up on the gate. When she gets up it goes back in within a minute or so. I'm getting worried about delivery as the days get closer and have been trying to obtain as much info as possible, to prepare. 

This is her 3rd kidding, last year twins with no problems. I'm guessing she has twins again. 

Is there anything I can help with during her labor if I'm there to prevent a total prolapse? 

She does get straw stuck in there when laying I'm trying to keep it clean. I would think the chance of infection is high is antibiotic in order?

This morning I could see her cervix (I think) it looked to be open about the size of a quarter. I can get a picture if that helps. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it is going back in on it's own that is good. No worries so far.

When she starts labor be sure you are there and her prolapse is not out, if it is, you will have to wash up and gently with open hands only, no rings or long finger nails, push it back in with your palms, do not force it too much. You do not want to tear it or she will bleed out. When you get it into place, you should be able to feel a kid if she is indeed in true labor. If so, you can help her.
If it is too big to go back in, you may need to put sugar on it to shrink it to size allowing it to go in. Or get a vet out if it is not working. The prolapse needs to go in before the kids can be born.

After the afterbirth has dropped out, you can get a cattle afterbirth bolus and insert it into the uterus. 
From prolapsing, she may have dirt and other bad stuff that may of went in there. Or do other means to treat her.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I'm going to get some pictures today (of course this morning it was not bulging out(which in good but not if you want a pic of it!). 
And will make sure to post after she kids. As I didn't find a lot of during and post delivery results on the forum.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Great advise given. When my small doe was carrying quads, she did prolapse slightly while laying down. It went back in when she stood up, and never presented an issue during delivery. Personally, I would make sure she is getting plenty of calcium, and I would start giving her a pinch of dried red raspberry leaves every day, which supports uterine health.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.


Good advice Threehavens.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm still to get a good photo of the protrusion. It's not as frequent, so that's a good sign! She's still holding on to the babies my notes on her due date say buck was friendly, so I did actually see the breeding. 

She has been getting calcium paste for 4 days.

My other does started kidding yesterday so it will be soon!


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Here is the protrusion. This was taken right after she stood up, it goes all the way in after standing for a few seconds or so. It look good lately before it could get more than twice this big. Her bag is filling but no kids yet. Hoping for smooth delivery with no prolapse!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Jewels had a successful delivery! Twins on New Years Eve and New Years Day! 11:55pm and 12:03am! 

No prolapse! Nothing bulging during or after delivery. It was amazing.

I personally think the extra calcium really helped. I seen big improvement after the calcium paste was started. 

We named them January(doe) and December(buck)! 

4moms kidded this weekend......3 more moms left to kid.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

There is a forum called 2017 kidding thread! Post there too I'm counting to see if its a buck year or a doe year!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, glad it went well.


----------



## TM&CO (Mar 29, 2019)

Hello. This post has been a huge help as I have a first freshener going through this same thing right now! Talk about stressful. She seems to have lost her ligaments last night so just waiting for labor to start. My question us did you need Jewels again or did you cull her? I'm worried she will prolapse like this every year. My vet also recommends culling but I'm curious what has happened with other does who have gone through this before.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they are carrying multiple kids, that is more likely to happen. If the prolapse always goes back in and the doe has 3 or more kids, especially if large, I would breed her again. That is the path of least resistance when they are full of kids.


----------



## TM&CO (Mar 29, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> If they are carrying multiple kids, that is more likely to happen. If the prolapse always goes back in and the doe has 3 or more kids, especially if large, I would breed her again. That is the path of least resistance when they are full of kids.


Thank you. Its hard to tell cause she is a very deep bodied doe. But hopefully we will find out soon!


----------

